

What’s with putting the CSS in the head? - erickhill
https://medium.com/coding-design/24888fbbd2e2

======
Rust
So the concern of being able to cache the CSS (and delivering a smaller amount
of data in subsequent requests) is now a non-factor when it comes to
maximizing your page speed (or minimizing paint time, or however you want to
describe it)?

